# Introduction



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

Good afternoon, all!

I recently stumbled upon this site while doing a search for home haunt ideas. From what I've read thus far, I think that I am going to enjoy all the information and media on the site. I am already congratulating myself on a good find. 

I'm writing from my (adopted) hometown of Charleston, South Carolina, a small city that I am pleased to announce has a pretty decent selection of Autumn and Halloween-themed sites this season. I haven't yet had the time to search thoroughly, but are there any other members here from South Carolina? If so, give me a shout. 

Looking forward to spending time here. Only 15 Days until Halloween!

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not from South Carolina, but welcome anyway! You came to the right place for good ideas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Jack!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What kind of Halloween decorating do you do? Spooky old southern charm?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jack.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jack


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to hauntforum


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. What kind of Halloween decorating do you do? Spooky old southern charm?


Well, not exactly. Although I do like the idea. As far as "Southern"-themed haunts are concerned, I guess that voodoo/hoodoo sets would qualify. It's two most famous American practitioners, Marie Laveau (New Orleans) and Dr. Buzzard (Lowcountry South Carolina) were both native Southerners.

I really don't have a set "style" of decorating, although I prefer the more classic Halloween elements (i.e. jack o' lanterns, skeletons, candles, and cauldrons, etc.) to bloody and gruesome props. That said, I've always felt that Halloween is a big tent kind of holiday, so I'm generally pretty hesitant to exclude any horror-themed item from my collection.

Thanks to all for the kind words of welcome.


----------

